# Graffiti, how much is too much.



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

So while doing some weathing (IDK if thats correct type but oh well) I was looking at some images. I saw a bunch of graffiti on cars. That triggered and idea to make them look even more realistic. As I started looking at graffiti on rail cars it occured to me that people tag buildings as well. 

My question is how much is too much graffiti. I am going to weather about 95% of my cars. What percent of my rail cars should i graffiti?

I tried out my free hand last night with some paint.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I can see those haven't been done by a real adolescent vandal!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I think how much graffiti is up to you....up here in Calgary, on CP's transcontinental mainline, I have seen 100 car grain trains with 95% of the cars with graffiti, with varying amounts of graffiti on each car.

I have also seen trains with almost no graffiti, which seems to be a rare sight now-a-days.

And here's a most interesting car (not my photo):


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Even though it may prototypical I will never use graffiti on my trains. It is nothing but a crime plain and simple.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> I think how much graffiti is up to you....up here in Calgary, on CP's transcontinental mainline, I have seen 100 car grain trains with 95% of the cars with graffiti, with varying amounts of graffiti on each car.
> 
> I have also seen trains with almost no graffiti, which seems to be a rare sight now-a-days.
> 
> And here's a most interesting car (not my photo):


Hummmmm I like that. I may have to intergrate it somehow.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you are modelling today's trains there seems to be no limit
to the graffiti. The stuff I see running the CSX, NS and
FEC rails down here often covers most of the
car sides.

These guys must be stealing the paint. Else, with as much
of it as you see, it would run into a good amount of money.

Another reason I am enjoying my 50s 60s layout. People
were more disciplined back then and the railroad cars
pretty much were left alone.

Don


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

I model an earlier era so no graffiti. I like to create my own little world in my scenes and would never model the ugliness of modern graffiti even if I was modeling modern era. Might as well play rap and hip-hop (yuck) while I am running graffiti covered cars...


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*Grafitti*

To me grafitti on rail cars looks terrible. I shan't be doing any of my cars that way.
For thosw who wish to add grafitti Blair Line makes several decal sets to use.
They are the old fashioned soak in water type.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Better known as water slide decals.....


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

*
Grafitti is an insult to the decent purpose of Railroading!*

I would never have any one of my freight cars showing anything but what the car's owner is selling through the Interstate Commerce Commission!

Water Stop


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Too much Graffiti? 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=138847&postcount=298
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=210439&postcount=400
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=270922&postcount=449

Not all trains are graffiti destroyed.:smokin:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=74676&postcount=114

Sometimes I guess it helps keeping them from rusting any further?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=136591&postcount=288
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=136593&postcount=290

Do as much as you want, it is your RR to mess up.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't like it at all. Thankfully I model the transition era and little, if any graffiti would have been seen during these times.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

big ed said:


> Sometimes I guess it helps keeping them from rusting any further?
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=136591&postcount=288
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=136593&postcount=290


Those 2 links look like they are photos of equipment on the scrap line....maybe the artists are just practicing.....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> *
> Grafitti is an insult to the decent purpose of Railroading!*
> 
> I would never have any one of my freight cars showing anything but what the car's owner is selling through the Interstate Commerce Commission!
> ...


I agree.....no graffiti on my trains! :thumbsup:

Then again, my era is the 40's, 50's & 60's.....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Uh-oh! I'm in agreement with Old Hobo again! 

I agree though. I don't want any on my cars. That said, I have to agree that in the modern era, having graffiti on almost every car is depressingly realistic.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Uh-oh! I'm in agreement with Old Hobo again!


I don't know who should be more worried about that....you or me?


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

The only freight car markings willy only be chalk markings by clerks, carmen & trainmen. No Crappety for me!

*Switches have been used by real railroaders for over 165 years vs a very few model railroaders since the Lynn Westcott days.*


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

graffiti, how much is too much

I'LL TAKE NONE, THANK YOU


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

I guess that's my problem, I like all genres of music (including rap, country, 50's and 60's) just like I like all eras of trains. Just call me a MUT :smokin::la:imp:


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I would put graffiti on some of my rolling stock if I could find any that looked realistic. The only stuff I've seen looks to "factory made".


----------



## ryanmetzler3 (Jul 15, 2015)

*Graffiti*

I really like graffiti in addition to trains so I know a lot on this topic. White refrigerated box cars are a favorite for graffiti artists. Auto racks are second favorite among most artist. Most auto rack trains I see have some kinda of graffiti on 80% of the cars. Also most graffiti artists intentionally do not cover the marking numbers on the car so the railroad won't paint over their work. Graffiti is almost never painted on intermodal containers because they will get buffed.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Grain cars are the favorite target up here in Canada.....


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

I just google cool graffiti and used one i like and transfered it by my artistic ability (sorry not being arrogant).


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

IMO, a little bit of graffiti, like weathering, goes a long way. Sadly, over the years, I have seen way too many railroad items ruined by what I regard as excessive weathering.


----------



## Dalebaker (Nov 16, 2014)

I think the use of graffitti in modeling rail cars is subjective. If I were modeling the 50's through the 70's I would not including it in weathering. I do model modern so graffitti is a big part of what I see on rail cars these days. I include it in some form on most cars as I weather them. I try to present a car or string of cars that mirror what I see go by. But since the model railroad is someone's hobby, it's personal and they have the right to model how they see fit.

I can appreciate seeing cars with detailing from the early days with clean to slightly weathered to looking like they came out of the car shop just a day or 2 ago. I also appreciate watching a string of cars go by that look exactly like I will see at the crossing down the road. The real great part of this hobby is being able to do exactly as I wish and enjoying every minute of it. 
Enjoy all!


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

1 example is much ugh!!😡


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Not train related, but I recently stopped by one of my favorite places--the Pima Museum in Tucson--and couldn't figure out why they've done this to some of their planes. Quite hideous, in my opinion.


----------



## Dalebaker (Nov 16, 2014)

Heck of a thing to do to a goony bird! I bet 'ol DD is spinning in his grave!


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

Dalebaker said:


> Heck of a thing to do to a goony bird! I bet 'ol DD is spinning in his grave!


IMO.....totally disrespectful of the C-47 -- the backbone of the WWII Pacific Theater....!!!
My Dad was a Staff Sgt. in the 33rd Troop Carrier Squadron based in Port Moresby, New Guinea and flew in these quite often, delivering mail and supplies....
Defacing property with paint in Singapore gets you a caning.....maybe that's what these vandals need to smarten 'em up!!!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly..and ON TIME!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

eljefe said:


> Not train related, but I recently stopped by one of my favorite places--the Pima Museum in Tucson--and couldn't figure out why they've done this to some of their planes. Quite hideous, in my opinion.


They have a lot to see, can you take it all in in one day?
Their list,
http://www.pimaair.org/visit/new-aircraft-list


Those you see are the ones in the graveyard I guess? Upon further review of their site, there are a lot more painted up if you go through the site. Even if they will eventually use them again all they have to do is give them a proper paint job.

It says,
planes used as renowned-contemporary-artists’ canvases, including Brazilian graffiti artist Nunca. 
So they let the graffiti people come in to do their thing? The paint helps preserve them some?

Another twist on graffiti, do you think it started in the services?
Shark mouths on aircraft date at least as early as World War I.

The last picture is here, http://bowshrine.com/wwii-fighter-plane-nose-art/
There are a whole bunch more to look at from WW2 for those interested.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

big ed said:


> They have a lot to see, can you take it all in in one day?
> Their list,
> http://www.pimaair.org/visit/new-aircraft-list
> 
> ...


You can certainly see it all in one day, depending on how much you want to inspect and admire the collection. It is an impressive museum, especially considering it's an entirely private operation.

And yes, these aircraft with the unusual paint schemes are some sort of art exhibit. Here is an article about it:

http://www.airspacemag.com/multimedia/the-bone-yard-project-128231000/

Maybe it brings in a different type of audience to help pay the bills, but I still don't particularly care for the look myself.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

IMO the women and teeth are fine on planes, little thing s like that from what I was told helped piolets tell there planes appart and the teeth were added to be intimadating. I have to agree the "art" on that Douglas (?) just ruined that plane and its history.


----------



## They Make It Like That (May 21, 2021)

SBRacing said:


> So while doing some weathing (IDK if thats correct type but oh well) I was looking at some images. I saw a bunch of graffiti on cars. That triggered and idea to make them look even more realistic. As I started looking at graffiti on rail cars it occured to me that people tag buildings as well.
> 
> My question is how much is too much graffiti. I am going to weather about 95% of my cars. What percent of my rail cars should i graffiti?
> 
> ...


I think it depends on how much work you want to do! When I look at trains going by today, I swear it's easier to count the cars WITHOUT graffiti. I think if you're modelling anything in the last 15 years, and you like to weather things, graffiti just becomes a part of it. Embrace it!

They Make It Like That


http://www.youtube.com/c/theymakeitlikethat


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

If it's more than a "Bozo Texino" hat, it's too much.

I hate that stuff.


----------

